# Kstaven - Being Creative



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Since I talked the boss into starting this section I guess I really should join in.


1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
       BC, Canada Moderate short winter for Canada. No snow until late December and often cutting lawns by April.

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
       Married to the best woman I ever met.

3.    How would you define your farm?
       A work in progress or the never ending job jar. Beyond that a rebel operation. 

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
       Own a much bigger farm and buy more animals.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
       Yes, to all the above.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
       Yes to all but the TiG.

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
       Grand parents.

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
       Occupation with some projects on the farm that lean toward hobby.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
       Dairy and cheese are the strong points. Always like to learn more about how others approach farming.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
       Feedlot C.A.F.O.

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
        Yes
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
        Wondering what it would be like to farm 100 years ago.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
        Yes to both.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
        Build bows from scratch. Tie flies.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
        Yes, cows goats chickens
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
        Metal lathe

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
        Yes. I like a diverse and large garden.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
        Bait when the warden is around. 

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
        Not enough.
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
        Two degrees

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
        Dairy and cheese.    
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
        Create a degrees in common sense, self-determination and community building.

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
        Framing and finish.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
        yes

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
        Where I live now with more property and fewer neighbors. 

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
         Heating

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
         Have to think on this one.

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
         A number of family members with farms. 

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
         yes to all of the above.

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
        Getting my first dog was the best. The worst is always putting an animal down because some one was stupid.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
         Yes

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
         Jack of all trades. Can build or fix most anything.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
         Yes and yes

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
        Some and would like to be totally off grid.

35    What is on your to do list?
        Complete my 2007 job list! 

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
        Not completely but getting closer every year.

37.   In what do you trust?
        My instincts.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
       Whenever possible.

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
       Changed everything and made life enjoyable again.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Local Fall fair this weekend. This should be fun.

Then another more regionally attended one the following weekend.

Get to see folks I haven't seen in ages and catch up on what is going on.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 10, 2011)

How's that 2007 job list coming?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Kstaven, I bet your place is beautiful.  We visited Vancouver for a couple of days before a cruise to Alaska.

How about some pictures of your farm, animals, pastures, etc.  Would love to see the scenery at your place.

DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree.....I want to see pictures!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 10, 2011)

We must be on the same crazy train cuz I answered the swallow & the coconut question too... lol


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 10, 2011)

I went to BC once.  It was beautiful.  Would like to see pictures!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 10, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thanks for filling out the questionaire-a-ma-bob thingy.  But I am sooo confused.  What happened to the swallow and the coconut? I KNOW that there was a question bout them..I answered it and now the question is gone.
> 
> Tell me gently and honestly.........have I lost my mind? is it time for me to retired to a padded room?
> 
> ...


Proof of your mental status is in your ownership of goats.  You are certifiable. 

kstaven edited the questions for byh.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Pics:

This is the lake.







Ponds in the yard.









House.





Guest cabin.





Barn is it was with full concrete basement, running water, 220 power, septic.
Is now 4 times this size.





One of my favorite critter pics.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 10, 2011)

Can I be a permanent guest?

PUH-lease????

Awesome place!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 10, 2011)

x


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't speak to fast. Good reliable help is almost impossible to find around here. It took 3 years to get the gravel for my driveway.

The lake is about 3 miles from us. Great river fishing less than a mile away.

And speaking of guest facilities. http://wildthingorganics.ca/blog2.html?tab=11


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 10, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Don't speak to fast. Good reliable help is almost impossible to find around here. It took 3 years to get the gravel for my driveway.
> 
> The lake is about 3 miles from us. Great river fishing less than a mile away.
> 
> And speaking of guest facilities. http://wildthingorganics.ca/blog2.html?tab=11


WOW! Yvette had SOME retreat! Your story telling cracks me up!  Bummed that you weren't able to get pics of that... event.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Some where I do have a pic of her coming up to the top of the ramp looking around the corner of the stub wall. That cow tried to get back in there for months.

The writer is my wife. Has done novels, stage, screen, advertising etc....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 10, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Some where I do have a pic of her coming up to the top of the ramp looking around the corner of the stub wall. That cow tried to get back in there for months.
> 
> The writer is my wife. Has done novels, stage, screen, advertising etc....


I wasn't sure which one of you wrote... the "K" in kstaven could easily have been Karen... and for all I know, you guys could switch off on here just to mess with our heads


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Would I do that?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

What an absolutely beautiful place you have.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 11, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> What an absolutely beautiful place you have.


Thanks. I still have about 6 or 7 years worth of work ahead of me to get it where I want it. Unless the plans for it change AGAIN.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just have to go with the flow.  Plans do change, I admit.  But not the FOUNDATION plans.  That keeps DH and I going.   All I can say is,  Don't sweat the small stuff.  And never forget and always cherish what you got now and how you got there.  Look forward to reading about your next 6 or 7 years.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 11, 2011)

The foundation isn't even what we initially planned. How we got to this point would read like a comedy at times and a nightmare at others. A lot of blind faith along the way. But would I change it? NO

We are where we are supposed to be, doing what we love to do. Hard to explain or express beyond that.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 11, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Would I do that?


Yes


----------



## kstaven (Sep 11, 2011)

Going through some pics and wanted to add this one.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful pictures of your area in the NW.

Our daughter lives in Dallas, her two teenagers are in high school.  She wants to move to NW when she gets them out of the house, I'm hoping she does cause I get to come visit!!

Dallas is h*** on earth in the summertime. My grandson was playing tennis in 108 degree temps this summer.  I was so worried about him.

You are blessed to be living in such a beautiful area.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 13, 2011)

How many goats do you have and what kind again?


----------



## kstaven (Sep 13, 2011)

Toggengurg, Saanen, and Sable


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful Place!!!


----------



## kstaven (Sep 14, 2011)

Scored 40 tons of prime 3rd cut alfalfa dominant hay for the goats today. been trying to get into this supply line for ages.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 14, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Scored 40 tons of prime 3rd cut alfalfa dominant hay for the goats today. been trying to get into this supply line for ages.


Congratulations!  Seems that your persistence finally paid off.


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 15, 2011)

Your Goats will be happy.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm jealous!  You'll need a bigger bulk tank (if you use one) for all the milk you'll be getting!


----------



## kstaven (Sep 16, 2011)

I have another 300 gallon one sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 16, 2011)

Love your place, it looks beautiful.   Maybe if you are not using the basement on the barn, you could just install a permanent ramp and rent it out as a "spa" for those cows who need a little retreat from the real world.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 16, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Love your place, it looks beautiful.   Maybe if you are not using the basement on the barn, you could just install a permanent ramp and rent it out as a "spa" for those cows who need a little retreat from the real world.


Considering the money people are willing to pay for a day spa for other critters these days ....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 16, 2011)

Picturing cows sitting in massaging chairs getting "pedicures" lol


----------



## kstaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what a pain it is to go looking for 20 goats 1/4 mile up a mountain side at midnight? Yeh ... I had some that where A.W.O.L.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 23, 2011)

sounds....errr.....fun.....


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

Hope you found your A.W.O.L. goats.


----------



## elevan (Sep 23, 2011)

Doesn't sound like fun  :/


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 23, 2011)

I often think if people made "escape artist" a culling trait we'd have about 10 goats left in the world.   And those would be the ones that can't get through the fence because their head is currently stuck in it.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound like fun  :/


Sounds like an ADVENTURE!!  
Just picture Staven hiking up the mountain looking for Goats with a flashlight as they walk past him calmly in the dark, lol.   

Hope you found them.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 23, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there , done that.  Have a T-shirt.  I looked all over the woods, up and down the hills and down by the creek.  Went back to the barn to get a bigger spotlight and there they were.  Waiting to be let in.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Found them. They had found a nice sheltered berry patch to bed down in.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 23, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done that a number of times. Goats plan this stuff.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning.  Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine used to get out, then run to the gate and SCREAM to be let in.

"Hellooooo, stupids....why did you get out in the 1st place???"


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Mine used to get out, then run to the gate and SCREAM to be let in.
> 
> "Hellooooo, stupids....why did you get out in the 1st place???"


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 24, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Mine used to get out, then run to the gate and SCREAM to be let in.
> 
> "Hellooooo, stupids....why did you get out in the 1st place???"


You kill me, lol.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 27, 2011)

Kettle Valley , BC area where every year we have to deal with some pretty weird stuff.

This year a bear had been bothering the herd and I guess enough was enough.







A black bear approached the cow herd which turned out to be a very big mistake on his part.






The blonde and white Simmental cow known as I-12 went right for him.  She is a very good cow, a very attentive mother and about

12 years old.  She's in her prime and knows that bears are bad news.











She tried her best to mash him into the ground. 






Here are a couple of photos where the bear is biting I-12's leg and clawing her face but she is not giving up.  Her stiff tail shows

how agitated she is.  All the cows were bawling, the bear was squealing, the calves were running around with their

tails in the air.











A younger cow, R-55, an Angus-Cross cow, age 7, is helping her out as best she can.











It is an incredible photo to see two cows at once trying to crush the bear.
















Finally, the bear decided to vacate the area with the herd in hot pursuit.

Whoever said Cows were stupid are so Wrong....they have a heart and a mind too!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 27, 2011)

x


----------



## kstaven (Sep 27, 2011)

We had jerseys that didn't like a neighbor. They realized what time she walked down the road and met her daily at the gate for some time.

Lots of strange things happen around here like the BC Bud Bears. But that is another story in itself.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL!!! That is awesome! That cow kicked the bear's butt!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 27, 2011)

Amazing photographs.  I can only imagine how much damage they did to the bear.  Looking at the photos you can really see how those animals are just solid muscle.  Very nice cows you have there. We'll, unless one is a bear and then, not so nice.  Very glad to not be a BC bear today


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 27, 2011)

Amazing pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow those are great pics!  I hope I-12 didn't get her legs bit too bad.  We have a terrible problem with black bears right now.  There were 6 bears at one time foraging in a recently cut corn field just yesterday within walking distance from my house.  SO far they haven't messed with the livestock.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 27, 2011)

Go cows!  I almost felt a tad sorry for the bear!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like the Bear walked into the wrong place at the wrong time!  But what I can see from the bear's strut, he's either an orphan or lost.  I saw from the photos no stance.  Bears usually stance prior to a kill.  Cows took care of business though.  Good mommies protecting their young.  And yes Cows aren't stupid at all.   I know people dumber than them.  Couldn't get out of their way unless someone told them to.  But that's another issue in itself.  

Impressive herd indeed.  Cows 1 .... Bear 0.


----------



## Wynette (Sep 27, 2011)

Kurtis, is I-12 okay?  When did this happen?  AWESOME pics...thanks for sharing!  Interesting and...WOW!  I had absolutely NO idea that cows could be so determined!!


----------



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

Way to go I-12!  No, cows certainly aren't stupid.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 27, 2011)

That was incredible!  GO COWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 27, 2011)

Did the Simmental need stitching?


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome, got to be careful around those good mama's.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 27, 2011)

Wish I could take credit for the pics but I can't. It was another valley resident that came by at the right time and had a camera.

I-12 was scratched up, no sutures. One LUCKY cow on that one.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 27, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Awesome, got to be careful around those good mama's.


So true in many ways. It's the good momma's that can kill people under the right circumstances.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 27, 2011)

Those pics were incredible!  You should submit them to National Geographic  or some such....good cows!  Poor little bear looks like he needs his mommy!


----------



## kstaven (Sep 28, 2011)

If that bear survives he will need years of therapy.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 28, 2011)

That bear didn't look more than a year old, probably an orphan.  I'm glad Mother Black bear wasn't there, but I imagine mother black bear would know better than to take on a cow.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 28, 2011)

I dunno 77herford.

We went bear watching last week and saw 13 bears (5 adults, the rest were cubs).

Due to the hard weather we have had this summer and the past couple years, the mother bears were TINY.

My mastiff is bigger than the mothers we saw, and many of the momma bears would have barely made 100lbs.  These bears were in a state park and were watched carefully, so we knew the ages, most of the tiny mothers were between 3-4 years old.

I dont know how it is where the bear and cows were, but here in NC, the weather has made things pretty hard on the wild bears.

fat healthy cubs







tiny little momma


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 28, 2011)

> Wish I could take credit for the pics but I can't. It was another valley resident that came by at the right time and had a camera.


That's some serious pasture those cows are in.  It extends all the way to Oregon!

http://www.nwcn.com/news/oregon/Cow-fights-off-bear-in-Eastern-Oregon-103637544.html


----------



## kstaven (Sep 29, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > Wish I could take credit for the pics but I can't. It was another valley resident that came by at the right time and had a camera.
> 
> 
> That's some serious pasture those cows are in.  It extends all the way to Oregon!
> ...


Looks like I have to have a little chat with our gent who sent the pics to me along with the commentary.  Thanks for the heads up!

It was just so amazing I had to post it! Lesson learned here I guess.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 29, 2011)

It could be his. There is a comment on that post that the pictures actually did come from BC and somebody in OR snagged them.    Either way, which ever human takes credit for the photos I think it's those cows that are actually winning today.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it just makes Simmentals look good, of course they don't say what breed they are.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 14, 2011)

To the best dog I have ever had the pleasure of owning and working with in my life. 

You are going to be greatly missed.

Iron suffered the only loss in his history to Myelopothy October 12th, 2011.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/234_iron.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7_im000531.jpg
> 
> ...


My heartfelt condolence on your loss.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 14, 2011)

Kstaven, he was beautiful!  I'm so sorry.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 14, 2011)

Awww, so sorry.  

Gonna go hug my dogs now.......


----------



## elevan (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 14, 2011)

so sorry!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.  He was beautiful.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  Looks like a great dog and friend.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 14, 2011)

I am very sorry for you loss.  I have lost pets in the past and it isn't easy. The house is always so quiet without them. I am so very sorry.  He was a handsome boy and it looks like you took very good care of him.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks folks.

Of all the dogs I have ever trained and worked with Iron stood out in the crowd.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.    It's always the good ones that will stick in your memories forever.   I love my dogs and it is always so rough losing the ones that you have that connection with.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Wishing you a wonderful day Kstaven


----------



## kstaven (Nov 30, 2011)

Not enough hours in the day right now. Between the critters, general life and modding other sites I haven't had the time to really spend the time I like here. It really sucks! Hope it all slows down shortly.


----------



## elevan (Nov 30, 2011)

Things always slow down eventually.  And they're usually better for all the craziness.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## redtailgal (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, maybe you should just work faster then. 

Thats what my boys used to tell me.  Bet it doesnt help you any more than it helped me!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 22, 2011)

Havent seen you around lately.

Just thought I'd say Hi!

so, um, HI!


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 23, 2011)

So True, Hi.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Kstaven

Hoping all is well with you and yours. 

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holiday's Canadian


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Havent seen you around lately.
> 
> Just thought I'd say Hi!
> 
> so, um, HI!


x2


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

>


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

Stopped by to say hi and see how you are.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 10, 2012)

The latest news is the septic system blew. The main line to the house is jammed. And then a stillborn goat jammed in her mother that had to be removed by the vet( I will spare you by not going in to gorey details.)


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Yuck about the septic system.  That is a mess to deal with.  

So sorry to hear about the stillborn.  Hoping Mom is doing alright and resting after that sad event.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear abotu the baby.    I hope mom is well

That sucks about the spetic system.  We had issues with ours two weeks ago and I am grateful itwasn't that bad.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the stillborn.  Is Mom ok? I hope you get everything fixed with the septic soon.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 10, 2012)

Septic systems can be a giant pain in the arse.

We've had them, had them installed in houses in Florida and Oklahoma....

When we built here at the ranch 4 years ago, we put up two small houses. one 900 sq. ft., one 1600.  They are both tied to a large AEROBIC system, which are monitored twice a year by the company that installed the system.  It was $7,000.00 to install for both houses, but nary a problem so far...

There are sprinkler heads on top the ground that spews out treated water and keep the lawn green...  We like it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## 77Herford (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry about the mess and the unfortunate Goats baby.  Since you are one of the Goat authorities on this site besides Elevan, Rolls and a few others I was wondering if you would go with a Saanen buck or a French Alpine.  The Saanen has no back history but is looking nice and stout.  The French Alpine can be registered and has good milking background but then I couldn't breed him with his mother.


----------



## kstaven (May 30, 2012)

Came out of the house tonight to hear banging and clattering of metal. Looked up on the roof of our refrigeration reefer to see this 3 month old doeling dancing and prancing.


----------



## Roll farms (May 30, 2012)

Did she tell you how she got up there??


----------



## jodief100 (May 30, 2012)

Goats can always seem to find trouble can't they?  I have a stack of metal roofing lying the field.  They all love to dance around on it.  It reminds me of little kids banging the pots and pans just to enjoy the noise.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 30, 2012)

Mine do the same thing with the pile of tin roofing material on the property.  They love to play on it.  Silly little goats.


----------



## redtailgal (May 30, 2012)

she's like ..........."oh, sorry! Did I wake you?  Yeah, but just look how totally cool I am!"


----------



## autumnprairie (May 30, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## terrilhb (May 30, 2012)

That would give me a heart attack. My new babies kept trying to get on my riding mower. Scared me to death. They cant now. I told them don't get up there you might break a leg. They don't listen.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 30, 2012)

She looks so proud of herself!


----------



## elevan (May 30, 2012)




----------



## kstaven (May 31, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Did she tell you how she got up there??


I saw her do it today. Launches from a low deck to the hood of the truck, jumps on the roof of the cab, and then to the reefer.

She LOVES the noise she can make up there. Just waiting to find 40 more kids up there one day. So far she is the only one.


----------



## Roll farms (May 31, 2012)

We had to put metal over a fence between two pens once to keep some mature bucks from ramming it when they saw eachother.

Our little Ob buckling has figured out it sounds really, really cool when he leaps sideways and kicks the metal w/ all 4 feet.

So he does it allllllll the time.


----------



## kstaven (Jun 1, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We had to put metal over a fence between two pens once to keep some mature bucks from ramming it when they saw eachother.
> 
> Our little Ob buckling has figured out it sounds really, really cool when he leaps sideways and kicks the metal w/ all 4 feet.
> 
> So he does it allllllll the time.


It's like giving a 3 year old a drum set.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)

(It would be better with goats, but I guess this is close enough    )


----------



## kstaven (Oct 10, 2013)

Fresh off the work bench. One of a new pair of Bracers.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 10, 2013)

I love it!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2013)

x2!  That is beautiful!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 11, 2013)

It is beautiful but what are Bracers?


----------



## kstaven (Feb 18, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> It is beautiful but what are Bracers?


Arm guards


----------



## kstaven (Feb 18, 2014)

Just a quick note on what I have been up to.
https://www.facebook.com/stavencraft

      

The last two are of a full leather sword.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2014)

AMAZING! 

Love the arm guards and the sword!


----------



## kstaven (Feb 19, 2014)

A chef friend came over today looking for A cleaver sheath and a few knife sheaths. Was looking for a vintage look. We steamed, hammered, stretched and then dried the leather to get this effect.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice!! I never knew there was a such thing, but, boy would one of them be handy!!!!


----------



## kstaven (Feb 20, 2014)

People spend hundreds on good knives and then lack a way to protect them. The sheaths they come with are either plastic or card stock and both are death on a good blade. I build with a compressed edge waxed runner that will not take the edge off.


----------



## kstaven (Feb 20, 2014)

Some one told me a business owner needs to be able to turn on a dime. So I did this today.


----------



## elevan (Feb 21, 2014)

It's beautiful work.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2014)

How/Where did you learn to do this?
Very beautiful work. 

Are some leathers easier to work with than others?


----------



## kstaven (Feb 21, 2014)

Uncle built saddles for a living for decades. Father also did some leather work. For carving you want a good quality vegetable tanned leather. Busted my third cell phone recently. So I built a case based on a holster. LOVE IT!


----------



## kstaven (Feb 21, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> How/Where did you learn to do this?
> Very beautiful work.
> 
> Are some leathers easier to work with than others?


It can be expensive and addictive getting into tooling leather.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2014)

My son carves wood and I love the creativity but same thing... $$$.  Your work is really an art... makes me smile to see...there is something about seeing, touching something that has been hand crafted with great skill.


----------



## kstaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> My son carves wood and I love the creativity but same thing... $$$.  Your work is really an art... makes me smile to see...there is something about seeing, touching something that has been hand crafted with great skill.


I enjoy seeing it as much as being able to create. But what I enjoy more is teaching the craft.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 31, 2015)

Has anything gone on since you were last on BYH?


----------

